# Great planer for a small shop



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

good review there sonny

i have a 12 5/16" ryobi
and a 20" grizzly


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Good review. There is no doubt that this is a very good planer. I've never heard a bad thing said about it except the price.

IMO - the cheaper brother of this planer, the DW734, is also a very good planer and, from my experience, it is a perfectly acceptable planer at a more modest price. For most people the question is - is the extra cost of the 735 worth it relative to the 734. Prices vary but, in general, the 735 is usually $200 - $300 more than the 734 (after you buy the necessary extension wings for the 735).

I have a DW 733 (predecessor to the 734 with only 2 blades instead of 3) that has served me well for over 10 years. If it ever wears out I will probably buy a 734.


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

I have had my dw735 for over 5 years now and I still love it. It works like a tool should, with no fuss setting it up and it does what it was designed to do, plane wood.


----------



## TomRetired (Dec 18, 2009)

I have been using the 735 for a year now with no problems. Knives are still sharp and with the extension wings rarely get any snip. Overall a very good buy.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Great review!


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have its little brother as well and Love it! Great review Thx


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

The only thing I've read is that … a good set (DeWalt or otherwise) of in and out-feed tables make a BIG difference, with the DW735, in bringing snipe down to almost nothing.

But … yeah … this one's the best in its class, most say


----------



## CryptKeeper (Apr 28, 2010)

I've owned the DW735 for a couple of years now and have zero complaints. I am not sure if it has changed or not but when I purchased mine it did not come with in / out feed wings and the ones I've see are fairly short.

To over come this I used a piece of laminated 3/4 MDF cut 12-1/2" wide x 8 feet long. Inserting the MDF through the planer with a couple of T-blocks to level it out makes a great in feed / out feed solution and it stores easily without eating up valuable floor space.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I've had my 735 for over 5 years also. Only complaint is like all Dewalt stuff the replacement blades are a bit pricey. I've used it a lot on all kinds of wood and it's always done a good job.
After reading "Catos" review on the Wixey readout a couple of weeks ago I bought one. It was easy to install and dead on, wish I had got one sooner. I'd recommend that also.
I have the extention wings but do not always use them. I was lucky, the guy in the tool department at Lowes told me they were on sale and I bought them real reasonable.


----------



## zoohoot (Mar 13, 2009)

Unfortunately my experience with this planer has been very different. I have had problems with the blades chipping very quickly and the screws that hold the blades strip easily. Many of the online store reviewers seem to also have problems with the blades.


----------

